# Thinking of changing my reactor... Opinions are welcome



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

I recently upgraded my 55 gallon tank to a 125. I built a new reg/post body, but kept the reactor that I had before. I also kept the Cascade 1000 that I have driving the reactor. The reactor is a DIY Cerges style using a GE whole house filter from Home Depot. Ever since I hooked it up I have pretty large bubbles coming out of the filter output. The only difference in my set up is that the output of my filter used to beva spray bar. Now I have the output going straight into the tank. I am also running a significantly higher bubble rate because it's a large tank. The bubbles are unsightly, but I am more concerned that I am wasting co2 and it might not be getting to some of my plants. I can see the bubbles come out of the output and go immediately to the surface of the water. My drop checker is green so I know some co2 is being dissolved. I just feel like it could be better. I am wondering if a larger reactor might help and have been thinking of building a RG style reactor to replace it. I have read that a larger reactor can help co2 dissolve better and when I look at mine, it really it's quite small. am interested in hearing thoughts, opinions, pros/cons from anyone.


----------



## mrkookm (Oct 25, 2006)

TetraGuy72 said:


> I recently upgraded my 55 gallon tank to a 125. I built a new reg/post body, but kept the reactor that I had before. I also kept the Cascade 1000 that I have driving the reactor. The reactor is a DIY Cerges style using a GE whole house filter from Home Depot. Ever since I hooked it up I have pretty large bubbles coming out of the filter output. The only difference in my set up is that the output of my filter used to beva spray bar. Now I have the output going straight into the tank. I am also running a significantly higher bubble rate because it's a large tank. The bubbles are unsightly, but I am more concerned that I am wasting co2 and it might not be getting to some of my plants. I can see the bubbles come out of the output and go immediately to the surface of the water. My drop checker is green so I know some co2 is being dissolved. I just feel like it could be better. I am wondering if a larger reactor might help and have been thinking of building a RG style reactor to replace it. I have read that a larger reactor can help co2 dissolve better and when I look at mine, it really it's quite small. am interested in hearing thoughts, opinions, pros/cons from anyone.


I've made all different types of reactors and the only design that worked very well for my sump based setup at the time was a 27in/4in diameter/ with 1/2in in and out reactor.

Cerges are neat and cool looking.. got to give it that. And while I have never used one, based on experience with reactors of similar dimensions it's not very efficient IMO. Sure it can be dialed in to work any tank, but depending on your system the lower flow and/or Co2 rates that is needed to keep bubbles in check. Means longer dissolve rate which- not good for big tanks or sump based systems.

When I say inefficient I mean the time along with Co2 bub rate to get Co2 levels up where it needs to be. Less bubble from the reactor to the surface = more contact time in the chamber = good Co2 dissolution.

Taller and wider with 1/2in and out and your problem will be solved.

from my iP 5 via Tapa.


----------



## mrkookm (Oct 25, 2006)

These are some 2yr old pictures of my setup.

Tall but too not wide enough so bubbles would still be forced out.










My reactor design that worked very well alongside the skinnier version










Reactor installed, notice I do have a valve so that i can fine tune th eadjustments


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

If you would have used a valve to slow the flow on the skinnier reactor, wouldn't that have reduced bubbles blowing out as well? Or were you still looking to have a higher flow rate?


----------



## mrkookm (Oct 25, 2006)

bosmahe1 said:


> If you would have used a valve to slow the flow on the skinnier reactor, wouldn't that have reduced bubbles blowing out as well? Or were you still looking to have a higher flow rate?


That setup did not have an impact on the flow for my tank since this was an external pump setup and had plenty of flow to spare. All I did was put a T which fed the reactor and another T to the return pipe.

Yes valving down it would have reduced the bubbles, but by doing so it would also mean Co2 dissolution took longer since Co2 also had to be adjusted as well. By using a wider pipe I could adjust settings more aggressively to create the churning action since the Co2 had more area up too to remain and get mixed in with water without being forced downward.

from my iP 5 via Tapa.


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

How would you compare the performance of the 4" reactor to that of the 2" version? I went to Home Depot at lunch and their selection of 4" parts was very limited and very expensive. They did however have everything I needed to build it in 2"


----------



## mrkookm (Oct 25, 2006)

TetraGuy72 said:


> How would you compare the performance of the 4" reactor to that of the 2" version? I went to Home Depot at lunch and their selection of 4" parts was very limited and very expensive. They did however have everything I needed to build it in 2"


On that size tank the 4in would be significant, it was for me and it was on a 90.

If you cannot source 4in, the build a 2in but around 4ft tall- I did this as well.

from my iP 5 via Tapa.


----------



## mrkookm (Oct 25, 2006)

All my reactors had a valve to have the ability to tweak settings.

Correction on the fittings used. It was 3/4in and 1/2in out.


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

Gotcha. I will go back when I have more time and see if I can piece something together.


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

OK, I went back to Home Depot and here is what I came up with. I have a couple things still to figure out and the main section (which is 4" pvc) will need to be cut down to fit under my stand. Does it look OK? Anyone see any potential issues?


----------



## mrkookm (Oct 25, 2006)

TetraGuy72 said:


> OK, I went back to Home Depot and here is what I came up with. I have a couple things still to figure out and the main section (which is 4" pvc) will need to be cut down to fit under my stand. Does it look OK? Anyone see any potential issues?


I prefer having the water enter right at the tip of the cone as opposed to that setup. The base of mine I wanted flat mainly so that it would make exiting more difficult since its not coned and directing water out. The other benefit is that it stand on its own.

from my iP 5 via Tapa.


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

mrkookm said:


> I prefer having the water enter right at the tip of the cone as opposed to that setup. The base of mine I wanted flat mainly so that it would make exiting more difficult since its not coned and directing water out. The other benefit is that it stand on its own.
> 
> from my iP 5 via Tapa.


Unfortunately some cencessions will need to be made to make it fit with my set up. For example the output on the bottom will be a short 3/4" pvc pipe that will run directly into my inline heater. Even it might not be ideal I am hopefully be much better than what I have now. Do you see anything that will prevent it from functioning properly? Also, where would you suggest injecting the co2? Would it be OK to inject it before the elbow on the top?


----------



## isellcars (May 16, 2012)

I have a Rex Reactor that was 2" and 2' long. The problem I had with it, since I had to run the co2 so high it would stop water flow. I had my return line split to lower the water flow into the reactor. After a couple months I noticed that there was no water going into it. So I decided to build a Creges Reactor and I'm getting huge co2 bubbles. I did add media balls to it to help breakdown the co2 but that doesn't seem to be working. I do have a 90g with a sump tank and my return pump pushes 900gph.


----------



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

That will work but you will need to make a metal bracket to keep it from falling down. I prefer the flat bottom design. If you have the right size drill and pipe tap, then you can make yours like mrkookm's. Now the only concern I have is his use of brass fittings for water supply and CO2 injection. I thought brass fittings were a no-no for aquariums. Brass fittings; would they not release copper ions. 

I used a jaco elbow for my CO2 injection and a straight push-on fitting for my bubble counter. These fittings can be purchased at US Plastics. The water input and output connections are pvc.


----------

